
Please fix the iPhone - swdesignguy
http://pleasefixtheiphone.com/
======
timtrueman
I wish I could down-vote Flash. Please don't fix that…as much as I want to be
able to watch videos on the web from my phone, I don't want to do it through
Flash.

